# Schutzhund Club DAYTON OHIO



## Apollo (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello to all! Hey if there is anyone in the Dayton Ohio/ Miami Valley Ohio Area that would like to be involved in starting a Schutzhund club please give shoot me an email. We want this to as fun and non-political for people and DOGS as possible. If you have any interest please feel free to email me.


----------



## Apollo (Jan 11, 2005)

We currently have 7 people that want to join, 8 dogs. We have 5 mothers that have expressed interest as well. We are hoping to start meeting sometime in APRIL. Please feel free to pm me if you are interested.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Not a bad start! First couple of years on our club we had 6-7 on average. This year, we've got 17 members, 16 active. Most of the time it's pretty good, except for a couple wks ago where almost everyone showed up, poor decoy had 16 club dogs to work (didn't even count property owners dogs!)


----------



## Apollo (Jan 11, 2005)

Wow, if we can get to that number it would be great. There are only 2 of us that have titled a dogs before. I am learning decoy work from a GSDCA-WDA national helper. We are hoping that thing will work out, there have been some shady characters in our area that has pushed a lot of people away. I am hoping to get them back. It is time for us all to just start having some fun....especially the dogs!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Sounds like ours, lol. We have 5 who've titled dogs, 4 who've done regular training and know how to help the rest, all the others are newbies but they're hanging in there. Some should be ready to title by this fall. We have a national helper available to use, and we have a club helper we're using now who's really good with the younger dogs and pups too. We're hoping to do a certification seminar this fall to get 2 more of our guys club level at least.


----------



## Apollo (Jan 11, 2005)

OK, so I need some advice to help our club. After going thru the packet we received from USCA i see that we will need to have insurance. Can someone direct me to the sources that you and your clubs use for this?

Also, has anyone ever tried to attain equipment thru one of the Companies that sell schuzthund equipment.....ie Blinds, trial sleeves, puppy sleeves etc....?

I am just curious as to what avenue to take.

We are now 15 members strong an will be applying for club affiliation with USCA in MAY.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Sportsman's 
http://www.dogclubinsurance.com/

Call, they'll give you a price, send you out the packet. I had the packet sent in, check cashed, and policy back in a week!

You can buy equipment from wherever you want. I don't know of any that donate. We have bende, gappy primarily. Blinds/jumps you'd be better off building. Unless you absolutely have to have portable ones.


----------



## Apollo (Jan 11, 2005)

We will probably have to go the portable blind route until we have a permanant field. 

Thanks Angela....in 90's fashion

"YOU DA BOMB"


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

glad i could help. there are also blinds listed time to time on ebay.


----------



## Apollo (Jan 11, 2005)

Yes I have been checking ebay for things. There is actually a company on there with a startup kit with sleeves, leashes, bite pillow etc....
http://cgi.ebay.com/DOG-TRAINING-KIT-POL...34.c0.m14.l1262


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Looks good, though I would try to find out the manufacturer of the sleeves to see if you can get replacement covers for them.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I see a lot of stuff in that kit that likely wouldn't get used at most clubs. Also, without knowing the manufacturer it's hard to determine quality and if replacement parts (like sleeve covers) area available or if the standard ones available from other vendors will fit.

I think you'd be better off to purchase things a'la carte as you need them, from proven and reliable vendors. This prevents getting possibly shoddy equipment and also prevents shelling out a lot of money for things you think you may need, but that just end up in someone's garage or the bottom of a training bag getting moldy.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

some of it you'd prob have to sell to club members, e.g. all the collars and leashes, lol.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We started up our own club a couple years ago, so it being fresh in my memory I'll give you a list of what equipment we had to start with.

3 sleeves - one hard, one broken in hard, one intermediate
bite wedge
large tug for puppy bite work
burlap for puppy bite work
leather rag for puppy bite work
set of 6 blinds
set of dumbbells
jump and a-frame (made, not purchased)
a couple different tie outs, one bungee, one not
a couple schlagger sticks, reed sticks and whips
hanging tree for send out (also made, not purchased)
boat load of sleeve covers

That's it. A lot of that stuff we already had ourselves when we started the club, some had to be purchased. 

Club members were all responsible for providing their own equipment to work their dogs, including collars, harnesses, leashes, long lines, balls and tugs, tracking flags and articles, etc.... We were happy to provide recommendations to the novices on what sort of equipment to buy, but they were all responsible for equipment for their own dogs and of course were free to shop around and exercise their own preferences with regard to color, style, etc.... Initially for newbies were were happy to loan out our own harnesses, lines and aggitation collars but once they knew they were committed to training they were happy to buy their own.

Helpers were responsible for providing their own scratch pants, though we did have a helper apron and old set of scratch pants that were loaned to the newbie helpers until they got to the point where they were ready to work more dogs, and had been able to determine if helper work was something they'd stick with and getting their own was a worthwhile investment.

Since then we've accumulated quite a bit more equipment: more sleeves, including a right arm, a bite suit, more tie out lines, linen sleeve covers in addition to jute, more dumbbells and a dumbbell rack, more jumps of different kinds, hand protectors and gauntlets and various other safety/comfort equipment for doing suit work, more sticks/whips. But that has been obtained over time as the club saw the need for it. It wasn't stuff that was needed to start up the club.


----------



## Apollo (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks for all the info and advice ladies. I just contacted our club members to get an inventory of what they have. Chris you are right, if we can pool our equipment together we will be best served until we can begin purchasing what is needed as opposed to what is wanted.


----------



## Wildtim (Dec 13, 2001)

I've looked at that sellers stuff before and know a couple of people who have used it.

Their bite suits and products out of the same material are good. So their soft sleeves and tugs are good.

However, their trial or hard sleeves seem very flimsy. Frankly I feel their scratch pants are downright useless, even dangerous as they have no bib and don't extend above the waist. I would avoid the pants at all costs.

Chris's list is pretty complete. Anything not on her list but in this kit would just be a dust collector. You can get by with even less for quite a while as your club saves up the funds for the major purchases.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Daryle,

Yes, definitely pool together what equipment club members have and are willing to let the club use as that will help provide guidance when putting together your shopping list. If funds are tight (and they usually are with newly forming clubs) you might also check with other clubs or even private trainers in the area to see if they have any used equipment in good condition that they don't really use anymore and just collects dust. They may be willing to part with it for a reasonable price, or even donate it to your group. Wouldn't hurt to inquire about whether vendors were willing to donate. I rather doubt most would, but it doesn't hurt to ask.

While it is expensive, I would also look into the insurance Angela mentioned earlier. Especially you train on private property and not public land.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

and be a bit creative - if someone (or their wife) has an old suede vest or skirt - it can be cut up to make puppy rag, find an agway feed store and see if you can get a burlap sack....watch ebay for sleeves, horse supply stores will have long lines and you can make your tie outs with them and a heavy bicycle tire innertube (or motorcycle inner tube)

hit the upcoming Sieger show for vendors and haggle...it is not all that far I don't think

Lee


----------



## Apollo (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone. 

I am currently taken an inventory of what ecah club member has and it looks like we will have most of the bite items, harnesses, intermediate sleeves, 1 jump, a member has offered to purchase the blinds and donate them to the club and offered a 10 utillity trailer for storing equipment. Wolfstraum......one of your pups will be in the club.....HAVEN...owned by the Horns...in Vandalia. I am wokring with them and Haven on obedience. She is very very nice. We hope to make you proud.


Chris, we have requested an info packet from the site Angela_W. suggested. We are moving right along.

What would you all suggest be a cap for membership numbers. I know I don't want to many until we have enough Helpers to handle the work load. I am a helper in training.....I have not worked out this much in a long time. But I know i need to be in some serious shape to work with these dogs.

I think we are going to use ELITE-K9 for some things....I buy most of my items from there..trust them as they have lasted a long time.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Look at the funds you need to pay National, Regional dues and for insurance - decide how much you need to charge for membership; look at the helper situation, and decide how many dogs can be effectively worked - set your membership numbers wtih these things in mind. 

Thanks for the compliment on Haven, Daryle! She is a very typical pup from my Basha, and what I strive to produce...a dog who can fill the role of a family companion and be a nice working sport dog as well! I am very happy that the Horn's have found some training avenues as I know Dave was interested in sport work!

Lee


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

The Elite K9 stuff is made by Bende. Very good stuff - Gabor does most of the product testing when he is there (doing some right now)


----------



## Apollo (Jan 11, 2005)

Yes, they have good stuff. I have been very happy with what I have purchased. Now I need to find someone that makes custom scratch pants since I am currently a BIGGER fellow. Don't worry I am working on that!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote:What would you all suggest be a cap for membership numbers. I know I don't want to many until we have enough Helpers to handle the work load. I am a helper in training.....I have not worked out this much in a long time. But I know i need to be in some serious shape to work with these dogs.


I would keep the membership small in the beginning.. You can always grow when the time is right.. 
Are you looking to become a full fledged club with trials and such, or just stay a training group..

Definitely look into getting the insurance..


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Some of the clubs do a temp membership to ensure that people fit into the club. And also have rules for removing people if they cause issues/trouble within the club I think that is what we had at Menlo Park - a few people were "uninvited to be members.


----------



## Apollo (Jan 11, 2005)

Yes, well be seeking to become a full fledged club at some point in time in the future. I we have a few members with titled dogs. And everyone else wants to trial.


----------



## Apollo (Jan 11, 2005)

What I think we will do is some type of guest memebership...that will allow for so many minutes before they can become a member. This will give a better feel for the perons themselves.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I would still put something about # of total people in the club (then it is not subjective) and something about codes of conduct so that if you do have to "un-invite" people, it is written.

People do not show their true colors right away or they change over a period of time. You need to protect the club as a whole from disruptive people.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I would also look at formats of what to charge and who can use the field. You had some good suggestions already noted. 

Couple of things to think of (here are some examples from different clubs):

1. One club in our area was leased from the land owner. Everyone paid dues. Only the landowner and the training director/pres had keys to the field. The training director also ran her own dog training business there on off days and evening. Bitter taste in members mouths - hence, they do not have any serious members. You need to make a decision as a club if people can charge for private businesses there.

2. The club in Menlo Park was excellent on posting communication from the USA office and the RDs, as well as emailing it to the members.

3. Finances should be open to the membership. That was another thing that Menlo did well.

Will think of more......


----------



## Apollo (Jan 11, 2005)

FINALLY!
Tomorrow is our first Official training day. It will be our meet and greet with a bit of obedience. I am expect 12-18 people. I hope all goes well and we can start moving in the right direction. Thanks to everyone for your advice and help!


----------

